
Concerned Users Worry as Twitter Suspenders Several “OSINT” Accounts - yasp
https://jpost.com/International/Concerned-users-worry-as-Twitter-suspends-several-OSINT-news-accounts-592663
======
duckMuppet
If you're relying on Twitter, you've already lost.

